

Google's Adsense revenue share revealed  - FluidDjango
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/05/24/googles-adsense-revenue-share-revealed/

======
SlyShy
Interesting. 68% is higher than I thought. I figured the reason they didn't
disclose the number was because it was much lower than that.

~~~
byoung2
It is higher than I expected. Looking at some of my sites' AdSense EPC numbers
compared to what I've spent on AdWords for the same sites, I knew it was more
than 50% but less than 75%. I figured it was a sliding scale based on traffic
and clickthrough rates, but I guess I was overthinking it.

